# Are Nazi-themed IG as stupid as I think?



## windowlikcer (Feb 13, 2008)

So a friend of mine sent me a picture of the IG army he is working on today. He says it is a historically themed army, as was made clear to me by the giant swastika on the side of his sentinel. I know this guy very well, he is not a bigot or racist of any kind, so that isn't the argument I am looking for. He said that his idea was more interesting to him than a normal, purely scifi army, whereas even though I can see where some of the influence for the background of the IG came from, I think it is lazy and kind of douchey. 

My main point to him was that I feel like a lot of people might not even want to play with him, I certainly wouldn't want to be seen playing against a friend with a Nazi army, let alone a complete stranger. 

How do you guys feel about it? Am I being too sensitive/PC or is it actually...pretty douchey?


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

In my opion I don't think it's wrong to have a Nazi themed IG to each his own and I would love to fight the Nazi's with my Khorne Berzerkers. :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't care. However, I would do my best to make sure a Nazi themed army didn't win.


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't see any problem with it. They were an actual army. I see armies painted in real army schemes all the time. Though I'm not sure I've seen a Nazi one yet..


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think if your going to build a WWII Germany themed army that is fine as long as you use iconography that fits 40k and avoid the swastika. I had the same idea years ago and did basically a Death Corp Of Krieg army before they actually had models. I used steel legion models. My themed army was a traitor guard army since I was already playing CSM. I gave them gray uniforms with red armbands, but instead of a Nazi symbol they had a Chaos star on them. The owner of a local game store said he even thought that was in poor taste and could offend some people. Like I said though I think maybe if you go for a WWII Germany look but put your own 40K spin on it and avoid telling people it was inspired by the 3rd Reich it might be okay. Some people might still be offended but as long as there isn't a blatant Nazi symbol on it which is synonymous with racial hatred I don't think it would be as bad.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> *Nobody is to talk about the fucking Nazis*! Seriously...it never ends well. We're not an historical or political forum by nature. We talk about little plastic space men. We don't care if you have a perfectly valid reason for modeling your IG commander after Hitler, or think it's clever social commentary to paint little red armbands on your brown-shirted space marines. We don't want to hear about it. No thread involving Nazis, in the history of the internet, has gone unflamed. Unneeded drama does not belong on our boards.


Seriously folks read the forum rules before posting.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It wouldn't bother me, but it might bother others...you can never please everyone, so if he cops some crap then he'll have to deal with it - simple.


----------



## IGLegions (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't think anyone has flamed it yet and I believe it was a legitimate question.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

IGLegions said:


> I don't think anyone has flamed it yet and I believe it was a legitimate question.


Irrelevant. The Mods take this issue pretty seriously so I am just giving you all the heads up.


----------



## windowlikcer (Feb 13, 2008)

I apologize for misusing the forums. However, the well-mannered conversation and input received was well worth it.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

I have to say that's probably the best goddamn forum rule I'ver ever seen and if every forum had it, it would save an awful lot of hassle! 

I would be a bit iffy about fighting a Nazi-themed army, as would many others I'd imagine.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

I wouldnt

In fact Im using an SS inspired painting scheme to do my Imperial Raccoons Assault and Sabotage Regiment


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd just flat out refuse to play them if they used the Swastika- no reason to drag that crap storm into 40k. If you want to paint your soldiers as Nazis then go play Flames of War.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Nazi themed? No, that's offensive to a lot of people and best avoided.

Wermacht themed (the actual German military forces of WW2) on the other hand would be absolutely fine. The German army of WW2 did not go around with swastikas plastered on everything. The armed forces and the Nazi party were separate entities for the most part except for some SS units.


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

Putting swastikas on his IG army would probably cause a stir. I agree with Rems that he should do a Wermacht themed (the actual German military forces of WW2).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem. I was just trying to make you all aware. These threads usually degenerate quickly. I am glad that you got the information and opinions you were looking for.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

So it's not okay to do a Nazi-themed army but it's fine to play Dark Eldar, who torture/kill countless people for fun?

Personally I'd be okay with it.

Also, it seems to me that Germans get far more... Uncomfortable... When the Holocaust is mentioned than Jewish people, but that's just from my experience.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I have no problem with this, as I have Red Army IG myself, and they've never raised any eyebrows even though the Soviets were nearly as bad. Go for it, if it's okay in games like Flames of War, it's okay in 40k.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Nazis discussion of any type is against the rules. thread closed.

CP


----------

